# Rush Is Dead and Sas Doesn't Feel Too Good, Himself



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-02-17T17_55_15-08_00

Andrew Breitbart wrote how Rush changed his life for the much better. Thank about that. Without Rush, their might not have ever been a Breitbart we knew and loved.

Between the White House statement on guns and Biden's babbling at yesterday's "Town Hall" love-fest where he said former soldiers and cops are swelling the white supremacists' ranks, the war is now on us.

Stock up on food. Now! It ain't getting any cheaper.

Looking forward to Sas getting back on the show. It's hard to talk to myself.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-02-17T17_55_15-08_00
> 
> Andrew Breitbart wrote how Rush changed his life for the much better. Thank about that. Without Rush, their might not have ever been a Breitbart we knew and loved.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with Sas? He catch the syph?


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

He’s hiding in plain sight!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> What is wrong with Sas? He catch the syph?


To my knowledge, he is well.

The title is a bit to of a hat-tip to Lewis Grizzard, a Southern writer and icon who died in 1994.
Why did I think of Lewis? I've no idea.

I would suggest searching him on YouTube. I say YouTube because you probably won't find him on Bitchute.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> To my knowledge, he is well.
> 
> The title is a bit to of a hat-tip to Lewis Grizzard, a Southern writer and icon who died in 1994.
> Why did I think of Lewis? I've no idea.
> ...


Lewis Grizzard was big in Charlotte , when I lived there in the 1985-89. He published some books, which I am sure are still available.


> . "The only way that I could figure they could improve upon Coca-Cola, one of life's most delightful elixirs, which studies prove will heal the sick and occasionally raise the dead, is to put bourbon in it." ~ Lewis Grizzard


He said things like that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Lewis Grizzard was big in Charlotte , when I lived there in the 1985-89. He published some books, which I am sure are still available.


His books kept me in the South while I was overseas.
He had issues. One time, he said there were bumper stickers in Atlanta that said, "Honk if You Were Married to Lewis Grizzard."
The death of his black lab, Catfish, was heart-breaking, too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> His books kept me in the South while I was overseas.
> He had issues. One time, he said there were bumper stickers in Atlanta that said, "Honk if You Were Married to Lewis Grizzard."
> The death of his black lab, Catfish, was heart-breaking, too.


Lewis Grizzard, one of the great southern humorists of his time and an avid University of Georgia football fan. Lived in a quaint little southern town called Newnan, GA, a spectacular little town. Used to live about 20 minutes or so from Newnan so I know it well.

Story goes, one particular UGA game, Lewis and his buddy happened to look down on the field and saw Georgia's Mascot, a Bulldog named Uga, lick his balls on the sideline.

Lewis' buddy, possibly a bit intoxicated from his tailgatin' experience, pointed at the dog and said to Lewis, "Dontcha wish you could do that?" Lewis replied, "That Dog would sho nuff bite choo! :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Lewis Grizzard, one of the great southern humorists of his time and an avid University of Georgia football fan. Lived in a quaint little southern town called Newnan, GA, a spectacular little town. Used to live about 20 minutes or so from Newnan so I know it well.
> 
> Story goes, one particular UGA game, Lewis and his buddy happened to look down on the field and saw Georgia's Mascot, a Bulldog named Uga, lick his balls on the sideline.
> 
> Lewis' buddy, possibly a bit intoxicated from his tailgatin' experience, pointed at the dog and said to Lewis, "Dontcha wish you could do that?" Lewis replied, "That Dog would sho nuff bite choo! :vs_lol:


:vs_laugh:
Like Rush, nobody will ever replace Lewis. Ever.

I have a high school buddy who lives Newnan. His favorite phrase was, "He ain't worth the bullet." Now, his position is that he'll take out a loan for more ammo.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> What is wrong with Sas? He catch the syph?


Drippydick Disease?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Drippydick Disease?


I think that is the :vs_clap:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RIP Rush the GOAT


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> RIP Rush the GOAT


He was and will always be.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

First, let me apologize for making you all suffer through @Denton droning on by himself and laughing at his own quips.

That said I am not in some hospital bed dying of the Covid. The real reason I'm currently on hiatus from the show is Hot Nursey's Dad is staying with us as he recovers from his broken back and she takes care of him. Unfortunately his bed is located in the middle of my home studio.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> First, let me apologize for making you all suffer through @Denton droning on by himself and laughing at his own quips.
> 
> That said I am not in some hospital bed dying of the Covid. The real reason I'm currently on hiatus from the show is Hot Nursey's Dad is staying with us as he recovers from his broken back and she takes care of him. Unfortunately his bed is located in the middle of my home studio.


 Clearly, you didn't listen to the show. Had you, you'd know the show was quipless and that I explained why you were absent, again.

Me? Remember when I showed up for the show while on vacation?

I see why your kind hide out in the forest, shunning contact with humans!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Quips. Ok. Sure. Quip me, quip you! There!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> First, let me apologize for making you all suffer through @Denton droning on by himself and laughing at his own quips.
> 
> That said I am not in some hospital bed dying of the Covid. The real reason I'm currently on hiatus from the show is Hot Nursey's Dad is staying with us as he recovers from his broken back and she takes care of him. Unfortunately his bed is located in the middle of my home studio.


Give him a headset, microphone, and put him to work on air. Make him earn his keep. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Give him a headset, microphone, and put him to work on air. Make him earn his keep. :tango_face_grin:


He's a democrat. You wanna listen to that?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> He's a democrat. You wanna listen to that?


Against Denton?
YES!

Hey, it worked for Hannity and Colmes.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sas! You afraid the old man is gonna score points on you two?:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Against Denton?
> YES!
> 
> Hey, it worked for Hannity and Colmes.


That'd be a hoot.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> First, let me apologize for making you all suffer through @Denton droning on by himself and laughing at his own quips.
> 
> That said I am not in some hospital bed dying of the Covid. The real reason I'm currently on hiatus from the show is Hot Nursey's Dad is staying with us as he recovers from his broken back and she takes care of him. Unfortunately his bed is located in the middle of my home studio.


He is flat enough to sit on, isn't he? Enough with your excuses, Hairy One (I was going to call you a damn hairy ape, but that is starting to be a bit verboten around here...), you need to get to work!!! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> He's a democrat. You wanna listen to that?


Re my last suggestion about sitting on the fine gentleman, sit on his chest. :tango_face_wink:

Dear Moderators: I am not actually suggesting that Sas kill his FIL for being a Democrat, or even giving him the syph that we hear the California King suffers from. It is a joke. TY


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was given a critique by Content Advisor Bill, today. He said it was OK, but...

...it isn't the same without Sas. By myself, it seems monochromatic but when we are on the show together, we play off each other, we have two, distinct voices with their own sounds and tempos.

On one hand, it made me feel inadequate. On the other hand, it made me feel good about the Denton AND Sasquatch Show.

I'll do the best that I can to keep the show going, but I'm looking forward to Sas being on air, again. It isn't nearly as fun without him and I guess you can hear it in my voice.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Looking forward to that too, Denton.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------

